

The 51-minute OkCupid experiment - seangransee
http://blog.seangransee.com/post/53693393575/the-51-minute-okcupid-experiment

======
joeblau
So based on your findings, men are more interested in attractive women...
intriguing.

~~~
dromidas
This guy deserves a nobel prize. I wonder if society is aware that the hotter
you are, the more people of the opposite sex will be attracted to you?

